# Mark III 22LR Ammo?



## twoclones

I've bought a Mark III for my kid and before I buy ammo, is there a brand that works particularly well or poorly with this pistol? 

Butch


----------



## AZ Outlaws

The Rugerr Mark III will eat just about anything. I use Federal 40 grain LRN. They come 500 to a box, 
packaged 50 to 10 smaller boxes. I get them at Wal-Mart. Wally's also carries Federal and Remington 
in bulk, 550 to a box. All of them are in the $10.00 - $11.00 price range. The bulk stuff comes in hollow 
point, but I use the lead round nose and clean the gun after each use. 

I've had a few FTF's in 500 rounds or so, but from what I have experienced, that's to be expected now 
and then from the little rim fire cartridge.

Just my .02


----------



## tschmittel

All of the federal bulk ammo works well with my ruger. CCI also works well but it is a little more expensive. I bought a box of winchester bulk ammo for my ruger and it was terrible.


----------



## hopper810

i also just use the federal value pk (550 rds) from wally world. it's also the most accurate in both my (for now) pistols.:smt023


----------



## series70guy

*ammo*

My markIII Hunter didn't like anything so it went back to Ruger. They tuned it and sent her back. Still wouldn't feed or eject much of anything so off it went again. This time I talked to the tech working on my gun he said it worked fine with Fed 510 and the bulk hollow points during his range time. He also said they recommend using CCI mini-mag ammo for best results.

Now I just need a set of the thumb rest grips for the MarkIII instead of the flat ones that come on the Hunter.

Tim


----------



## ScottyMac

Funny Ruger mentioned CCI Mini Mag, Series. That's the only thing that doesn't feed well in my 22/45 Mark III Hunter. The Minin Mag seems to jam on feed ramp. Everything else seems to feed through the gun just fine.


----------



## va browning man

i have always had luck with winchester ammo. Remmington 22 ammo stinks all around. Not tried federal but it seems like most seem to like them. Hate to hear a gun does not feed ammo well like some of the posts seem to say. mine will eat anything i throw at it unless the rounds are junk with low powder etc. great gun try fed or win seems to be the round of choice.


----------



## GTD

va browning man said:


> i have always had luck with winchester ammo. Remmington 22 ammo stinks all around.


Agree 100%, stay away from Remington. I have a lot of luck with the Winchester wildcats, and federal ammo.


----------



## Fred40

I've started off with CCI Blazers.....so far so good.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I just got in from shooting my Mark III 22/45 Target model using some Winchester Xpert 22 Hollow Point ammo I got from "Walmarket" It's one of those bulk 500 round boxes 36 grain lead. They worked fine..not a hiccup one. I always clean one up pretty quick when using a lead round but they aren't so bad in a 22 that it takes forever or anything. I was only shooting at 15 yards being it's about the 1st pretty nice day I've seen in Ky in a while that I could get out and play..heh. Grouped pretty well for it being the 1st few rounds through it.:smt023


----------



## RugerFan2522

I used the Remington golden bullet value pack 550 rounds and only about 11:00$


----------



## Marcus99

I've got a Mark II and III and from what I've seen the III is much more fussy about which ammo you put in it than the II. Maybe that's just me or maybe it's because the II has a lot more put through it, but what I think the reason is behind it is the Loaded Chamber Indicator on the side. It seems to catch the ejecting shell and cause it to jam so you have to find the type that the gun likes, that's how I figure it.

Federal usually works very well in the Mark III, Winchester pretty good but Remington causes it to jam all the time. Those are all the standard 36, 37 and 40 grain stuff at Walmart btw. Mark II will take any of those and work splendid.


----------



## Fred40

I've been trying out some different ammo. - Mark III Competition Target.

Flawless feeding and inexpensive (accurate for targets out to 25 yards +):
1200fps Federal Auto Match (my current practice ammo)
1200fps CCI Blazers
CCI Mini-Mags

More accurate and still very reliable (but more $ and accurate to 50 yards +):
CCI Standard velocity
Eley Practice 100 (Now Eley Pistol Standard) 

Have not tried the real expensive stuff and probably never will.


----------



## Liko81

Well I do not own a MkIII (my .22's a Buckmark) but I've gotten good results with Remington Golden Bullets. I've fired almost 500 rounds through my Buckmark, of various brands, and the GBs are by far the most reliable. Buy a hundred rounds and give it a try. I've had one dud and one jam out of the 500 or so GBs I've fired. Not as impressive a track record as the UMC 9mm I fire (bang EVERY time). And the stuff's not terribly expensive; I got 500 rounds for something like $16 last time I bought (it has to have gone up since then though).


----------



## skoro

My MkIII 22/45 is very forgiving when it comes to ammo. I've fed it lots of different rounds: CCI Stingers, Remington (Gold, Vipers, and Yellow Jackets), and Federal bulk pack in solid and hollow point. It takes 'em all with no complaints. :smt023


----------



## mtlmgc

for cheap stuff my MKII comp series likes Federal bulk best, shot groups went to almost 3" at 40yds with Remington Golden Bullet though. Eley is a bit spendy but absolutely the most accurate in my gun.


----------



## Idok

sweet little first gun!


----------

